# The bad part of having your own range



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Well just finished mowing, weed eating and maintaining my range. It is one of those "it has to be done" days. Well the good always comes with bad, I guess I can't complain to much, just a lot of work twice a month.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Dang Tony, you do have it tough. I just let the Deer, Elk and cattle trim mine on an ongoing basis. They don't always do a good job but you just can't get good help anywhere these day's. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

TOF said:


> Dang Tony, you do have it tough. I just let the Deer, Elk and cattle trim mine on an ongoing basis. They don't always do a good job but you just can't get good help anywhere these day's. :mrgreen:
> 
> :smt1099


They leave messy deposits on the range that I don't want to step in.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> Well just finished mowing, weed eating and maintaining my range. It is one of those "it has to be done" days. Well the good always comes with bad, I guess I can't complain to much, just a lot of work twice a month.


My heart bleeds for you. Must be rough to walk out your back door and have your own range. :mrgreen:

Yes, jealousy is rearing its ugly head.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I bet he cuts his range with a John Deere. Wish he was my neighbor. I have to hop in my car a drive 3 miles to shoot.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I bet he cuts his range with a John Deere. Wish he was my neighbor. I have to hop in my car a drive 3 miles to shoot.


Only 3?! I have to go 30 to hit the nearest indoor range and 60 for the nearest outdoor... if I decide I want to pay the outrageous membership fee for it.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SuckLead said:


> Only 3?! I have to go 30 to hit the nearest indoor range and 60 for the nearest outdoor... if I decide I want to pay the outrageous membership fee for it.


Have you tried the Wake County Firearms & Education Center? I just joined and it's pretty good. It's right off of 55 and not too far from you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2007)

tony pasley said:


> Well just finished mowing, weed eating and maintaining my range. It is one of those "it has to be done" days. Well the good always comes with bad, I guess I can't complain to much, just a lot of work twice a month.


Well, I'm glad I'm not the only one. Good thing about winter, It stays neat longer!


----------



## jblaze725 (Mar 19, 2007)

I gotta drive 30 miles to get to mine so i gotta say my hearts not bleeding for you.


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

mix up some roundup w/a lot of water tony, maybe you can keep it from growing so fast. stunt it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

A murray not a Deere, next year a Massie, with A Polan weed eater. Weed killer and bug spray twice a month, well worth the work just never seems to end.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

YA, ya. Rub it in. "I can just go in my backyard to shoot." Well, well... Lucky!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> They leave messy deposits on the range that I don't want to step in.


Tony

Those messy deposits are good for arthritis. Just kick off the boots and let it squish between the toes. When you are through rinse off in the creek.
:mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

TOF said:


> Tony
> 
> Those messy deposits are good for arthritis. Just kick off the boots and let it squish between the toes. When you are through rinse off in the creek.
> :mrgreen:
> ...


:smt017


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

No thanks the creek is 1 mile down the mountian. It is real tough to decide which to shoot and get it out find the ammo and targets then start shooting. ( yea I know I'm bragging)


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> No thanks the creek is 1 mile down the mountian. It is real tough to decide which to shoot and get it out find the ammo and targets then start shooting. ( yea I know I'm bragging)


Tony, how far are you from Greensboro...?


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Todd said:


> Have you tried the Wake County Firearms & Education Center? I just joined and it's pretty good. It's right off of 55 and not too far from you.


No, I haven't. I will eventually. But I figure I work at the range anyway and shoot for free, so while that lasts I'll suck it up. I just don't shoot on days off anymore.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

js said:


> Tony, how far are you from Greensboro...?


Depending how you drive about 3 hours, Jump on I-40 heading west and get off at exit 27 you will be 5 miles from the house.


----------

